# ~*~When Darkness And Light Bond~*~ [ItaNaru]



## Morphine (Aug 3, 2008)

*You know how there are people who like only one pairing and stick with it?I ain't one of them.I constantly find myself liking new and new pairings.To avoid aby confusion I'll write my favourite pairings in order.
1.SasuNaru
2.ItaNaru
3SasoDei
4.KakaIru
5.KakaZabu
6.SasuIta (as sick as this sounds)
7.MadaIta
8.SasuOro
9.NejiTen (see?not yaoi )

So finally hello and welcome to my newest fic: "~*~When Darkness And Light Bond~*~ [ItaNaru]"

Summary:
Genre: ActionxRomancexDrama
Pairings: ItaNaru (more might come xD)
Rating: 14+ (may include graphical scenes)
Disclaimer: I  yaoi!

He sat anxiously waiting.Every second made him more impatient.His blue eyes reflected the moonlight.A crack of branches was heard.Naruto saw a ninja racing fatser.He stood up,his cloak swayed by the wind.The other Akatsuki landed soflty in front of him.
"What took you so long?!" Snarled Naruto.
"This one was fiesty." Itachi replied. "Why are you so cranky?"
"I was worried,bone head!"
"Oh,come on!I'm a grown man and I can take care of myself."
"Wish I could believe that." Replied Naruto and chuckled.Itachi tackled Naruto on the ground and they started laughing.
Two years passed since Sasuke was killed.Losing his best friend made Naruto realize there was nothing holding him in Konoha.One night when he was tired and badly wounded an Akatsuki took care of him.As absurd as it was Naruto grew fond of him and eventually joined the Akatsuki,with the agreement they won't try to extract Kyuubi.It's power was too great to control anyway.Being 17 and very skilled Naruto was a great Akatsuki member.Many didn't believe when they were told Naruto joined the ninja he wanted to kill so badly but yet he did.Naruto's relationship with Itachi started as a friendship but was slowly turning into more than that.
"Say why were you so worried anyway?" Asked Itachi as he stood up. "You'd miss me if I die,wouldn't you?" Naruto swallowed and tried to hide the cute little blush,which spread around his face.
"Sure I would.Why are you asking?Oh,I swear if anyone tries to kill you he'd be so very sorry when I get to him!"
"That's what I wanted to hear."
"Huh?What are you..." 
Itachi went closer and kissed his nose. "Good night,Naruto-kun.Sweet dreams." He said with a grin and went to his room.
"You can't leave me like that!!!" Shouted Naruto.For his surprise Itachi came back.
"Not enough,eh?" He smirked and pushed Naruto to the wall,holding both his hands above his head.He softly kissed Naruto's lips,gently biting his lower lip.
"That has to hold you awake." Itachi whispered in his ear and bit it lightly.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 3, 2008)

..........
inner: you're not going to say a thing are you?
..........
inner: -_- god you're a baby.. this is a topic i have to reply to isn't it?
..........
inner: God you are weak willed.... It was good and... HOT!!! HOT HOT HOT!!!! EEEEE!!!!! ITANARU!! AHHH!!!
>_>
inner: SHut up! I'm like yaoi!
-.- you don't like yaoi with gaara in it.
inner:That's just wrong!! Gaara is my love 
>.< Hey!
inner: Yours too! we're the same person here!
that's what i hate...


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 3, 2008)

YAOI!!! pek I love your stories!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2008)

*Part 2!*

*Thanks,Clara's inner.And pek.Sophie!!!

"Deidara!" A shout came from the room next to Naruto's.It was Sasori's.
"Ah!Deidara must have spent the night in Master Sasori's room...again.I wonder what's all the noise for." Naruto mumbled sleepily and dragged himself out of his room.He went to Sasori's room and knocked loudly.
"Master Sasori!Deidara!Are you decent?" Naruto heard giggling.
"Almost." Was Deidara's reply.
"What do ya mean?You have pants on...right?!"
"Sure." Said Sasori.
"Then open the door and tell me why the heck were you shouting at 5 o'clock in the morning!" The door swung open.Deidara and Sasori were sitting next to each other on the obviously used bed.their fingers locked,both grinning.
"Alright.Spill it.Why the hell did you wake me?"
"Ah...it's nothing really.A little clay bird almost blew my head off." Sasori replied.
"Shiesh.That's all?Yeah,Deidara distracted you,I'm sure I know how,and pulled a little joke.Will you try to keep it down?This room ain't soundproof after all."
"You got it.Naruto-kun." Said Deidara and waved goodbye.On the way to his room Naruto met Itachi.
"Good morning,Uchiha."
"Oooh!How cold of you." Said Itachi,grinning. "This doesn't have anything to do with what happened yesterday,does it?"
"Of course it does!You can't do that!" Shouted Naruto.
"I can't?You didn't stop me,remember?And keep your eyes up.I know I'm only in my boxers but try to concentrate on what I'm saying." He smirked. "I know you want me."
"Why the hell would I want you?"
"I'll leave you with that thought." Said Itachi and went back to his room.
"Jerk." Naruto snorted out.The blonde dressed and went for a walk.After a while he stopped,jumped on a tree and sat down.
"Ah,who am I kidding?I want him and he knows it." Naruto felt someone pulling him by the waits.A second later he felt Itachi's warm body.The Uchiha pulled him into a hug and whispered in his ear:
"You're not hiding from me,are you?"
"Shut up.I hate it when you sneak that way."
"And I hate it when you run away." Said Itachi and started stroking his neck,making him purr.
"For how long do you plan to play around with me?"
"Play around?I'm not playing around with you,Naruto-kin."
"Of course you are.How do you explain this?"
"I wanted to spend some time with my partner."
"Right.Did you do that to Kisame?"
"Of course not.You and me have a special have a special relationship."
"I live with you for two years and just now our relationship turns special?"
"You provoke me all the time."
"What?" Shrieked Naruto but Itachi was no longer there. "He's such a jerk..."
Later that day Naruto was having his usual target practice but missed every time.He had flashbacks of the kiss and simply couldn't concentrate.
"I'm a very bad guy.Giving such a hard time you can't even hit the target." Naruto turned and threw a kunai,aiming for his face.Itachi smiled and caught it between his index and his third finger. "You're improving,Naruto-kun."
"Cut it out.You're the biggest distraction ever.And what the hell did you mean when you said I provoke you?"
"I'll answer that with another question.Do you have a shirt on?"
"What?It's summer and it's hot..."
"I rest my case."
"Pervert." Said Naruto and chuckled.
"I saw you peeking yesterday when I was having a shower."
"You have eyes on your neck."
"Little sneak."
"You left the door open."
"Only a little." Itachi replied.When he realized he was still holding the kunai he threw it on the floor.
"Enough for me to peek."
"Who's the pervert now?" Naruto scowled at him. "You didn't leave the door open for someone else to look,did you?!"
"Who me?!Noo.I'd never do a thing like that."
Naruto grunted.
"I don't believe you.You enjoy playing around with me.It makes you feel superb."
"I'll make a believer out of you.Just you wait." Itachi transported himself somewhere.*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 4, 2008)

tch, the couple is fighting! Everybody out! their hormones are everywhere! God....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

oh god... this is going to turn into an orgy isn't it? ew...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 4, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh god... this is going to turn into an orgy isn't it? ew...



* orgy!? what the hell are you talking about? i'm writing pure yaoi here! mo orgys...yet... *


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 4, 2008)

WTF?!? OH GOD!! I WAS KIDDING!! EW!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> WTF?!? OH GOD!! I WAS KIDDING!! EW!!!!



*so was I *evil grin**


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 5, 2008)

-.- stop it.... now... just write the damn chapter...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- stop it.... now... just write the damn chapter...



*oh,sorry I ain't got one. blocked here. tomorrow i hope.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 7, 2008)

oh come on!! NOOO!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

*Part 3 is up!*

*"Oh,I can't stand him!He always does that..." Naruto kept mumbling while walking to Deidara's room.
"Dei!You in there?"
"Naruto-kun?Sure.Come in."
Naruto went in,not minding the little explosions he heard .
"Come sit next to me." Naruto sat on the bed next to Deidara. "hey,what's wrong?"
"Long story,Dei."
"It's Itachi,isn't it?"
"Huh?Yeah,how'd you know?"
"What did he do?"
"The usual." Naruto sighed. "Said something mysterious and poofed away.Someplace."
"He's having a hard time lately.You know he's not the kind of guy that shows his feelings."
"What are you trying to say?"
Deidara giggled. "Like you don't know.He likes you." Naruto blushed.
"Yeah.He kind of told me."
"Kind of?"
"Not the exact words but he hinted it."
"Where could he be?"
"If I knew I'd have found him.Anyway thanks for talking to me,Dei you're the best."
"Don't worry."
Naruto waved goodbye and went to his room.
"Oh,come on!Come back!" He moaned unhappily.
"Miss me?" Asked Itachi as he appeared.
"Where the hell have you been?"
"It won't be fun if I told you." Naruto growled silently.
"You got me worried you pervert!"
"When will you stop worrying?I had to get you something."
"A present?" The blonde squealed excitedly.Itachi grinned and gave him a little box with a black ribbon.Naruto opened it.
"Oh!And Akatsuki ring!Awesome!"
"Now you're a real Akatsuki."
Naruto jumped on him and gulped as he realized he was on top of him.He quickly stood up and looked away.
"I know you can't keep away." Itachi said,smirking.
"Shut up.I just missed you."
"I was gone for only an hour."
"What would you do if I pood away?"
"Find you." The Uchiha said with a grin.
"What if you can't?"
"No such possibility.Don't you worry."
"Let's see you do it." Naruto smirked and poofed away.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

oh god.... it's a game of.... flirt tag.. yuck.. THIS HAD BETTER NOT LEAD INTO ANY DESCRIPTIVE THINGS!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh god.... it's a game of.... flirt tag.. yuck.. THIS HAD BETTER NOT LEAD INTO ANY DESCRIPTIVE THINGS!!!



*why not? that's what i was thinking actually... *snicker**


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 8, 2008)

Awww!!!!! I loves it!!! YAOIYAOIYAOIYAOIYAOIYAOIYAOI!!!!!!!!!!! *foams at the mouth*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 8, 2008)

OH GOD!! YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE THEM?!! AWW!! SICK!!! at least don't put the god damn screams in it..  eewwwww


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 8, 2008)

The screams are haaaaawwwwtttttttt....!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> The screams are haaaaawwwwtttttttt....!



*at last someone who understands!!! thanks!!! pek*

*
Spoiler:  



Itachi found Naruto at the most likely place he'd go.The local Ramen shop.
"You make this too easy." He whispered in his ear as he sneaked behind the blonde.
"Eh?Itachi!Dammit!!!Did I say we started?I was grabbing a snack...you know to be strong and all."
Itachi smirked. "You'll need that strength for later."
Naruto gulped loudly.
"Now we start.Bye." He poofed away,sending Itachi an air kiss.
"I soo did find him.He's playing dirty... hehe I like that."
"And who's gonna pay for the six bowls of ramen he ate?" Asked the man at the counter.A larghe sweatdrop formed at Itachi's forhead. "Dammit.I will,sir."
***
"Haha!I got him!Yeah,I would have finished the last bowl..." Naruto smirked and lay on the big,open firld outside the Sand village. "He'll never ever find me here." He said and dozed off.When he opened his eyes Itachi was laying next to him. 
"Sleep well?"
"Ah!" Naruto shouted and spranged up. "How did you find me?!"
"You're way too easy to follow."
"Eh?!How come?"
"I know where you go after you eat and want to take a nap.Here."
"Oh,damn you..."


*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2008)

itachi is the best tracker alive. Naruto can never hope to outrun him. 8)


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> itachi is the best tracker alive. Naruto can never hope to outrun him. 8)



*hehe. it wasn't descriptive. but the next one might be.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 9, 2008)

ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 9, 2008)

Why do you read if you don't like it, Clara?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 9, 2008)

she can't help it... deep inside.. she loves it..


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 9, 2008)

It figures


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2008)

*Part 4!!!*



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> she can't help it... deep inside.. she loves it..



*i bet her inner makes her.


Spoiler:  



Naruto's Akatasuki ring was lighted by the last rays of the setting sun.He and Itachi were still laying in the field.Their pose,Naruto was laying on Itachi's chest,was hinting of more than friendship.
"So really how did you find me?" Asked Naruto after a couple of loud yawns.
"Well when you poofed away a ramen ticket fell off your pants.And there's only one ramen shop around.So I went there and waited till I thought you were full cause you know how I don't like disturbing you when you eat and stuff."
"Hmm...alright.And the field?"
"Well,honey there's only one place where you go for a nap."
"You won't find me next time...sweetheart."
"Sure I won't...say there's a white guy that looks a bit like Sasuke coming closer.You know him?"
"Sai!" Naruto shouted and jumped up.
"Eh?Who is that dude?"
Naruto blushed heavily. "Well two years ago he had a crush on me."
"WHAT?!" Itachi shouted loudly.
"I didn't give him any hope,don't worry." Naruto said,smirking.
"Naruto!You've got to help me!" He shouted as he came closer.Itachi growled silently.
"What's wrong?"
"It's Sakura.She wants to marry me."
"WHAT?!?!WHY THE HELL?!"
"Erm...everyone else is paired up.Lee and a cute ANBU girl,Neji and TenTen,Temari and Shikamaru,Chouji and Ino.So since Sasuke died and you split I'm the only one left!"
"Oh,my...and what can I do?"
"Erm...well I know you like her so why don't you go and marry her?"
"WHAT?!" Shouted Itachi. "YOU LIKE HER?!" Naruto gupled loudly.


*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 10, 2008)

*stare* Hehe... hehehee.. HA!! HAHAHAAA!! OH THAT IS JUST GREAT!! HAHAHA!!! GO SAI!!! LET THE BOMB DROP!!! HAHHAHAHAAAAAAA!!! NARUTO IS BI!!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

shut the hell up claire... -_-
inner: Actually i think she hit it right on the na-
I SAID SHUT THE FUCK UP!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *stare* Hehe... hehehee.. HA!! HAHAHAAA!! OH THAT IS JUST GREAT!! HAHAHA!!! GO SAI!!! LET THE BOMB DROP!!! HAHHAHAHAAAAAAA!!! NARUTO IS BI!!! HAHAHA!!



 if you like this you shall like the next chapter i'll post tomorrow. i'll be sure tot hink of it.

*EDIT: haha! at last i have the ultimate Sasuke set!*


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay... Why don't you put the chappy out today....? Pa-weese?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah... why don't you? 0_o hmm??? HMMM??


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey, Clara, as long as you agree with me on chapters, you're pretty cool. =]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

yeah yeah... whatever.... i don't like being 'cool'... i prefer alternative. |)
goth and dark... my style..


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah, I see. Well, then I should have you know that my version of 'cool' is running around with underwear on your head screaming 'PEACE. MAKE LOVE NOT WAR. SPREAD THE WORD'  Haha, jk about the underwear part. But seriously, dark stuff? Alternative style? That's like me in a nutshell.... Only I like neon colors very much, oh yes I do.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

hmm... neon.. too bright.. for me...

black red blood marilyn manson and jpop/rock... that's my style.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

I got a majot cut on my compiter time... AGAIN so the chapter won't be long.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto smirked. "I know what you're thinking now: He's mine he can like no one else.,well you are right.I am yours and all the shit but that changes my feeling to Sakura nonetheless."
Itachi growled silently. "Oh,yeah?And what would you think about me going to rip the bitch's throat?"
"I'd rather you didn't."
"I'm not asking dammit!!!She is ugly.How could you like her?"
"Hmm...it's the eyes."
"Eyes?!Oh,I'll give you eyes..." He grunted and activated his MS. "How's that for eyes?"
"Look,Itachi chill.I do NOT want to marry her.She was my first ever crush and has pretty eyes.Don't go demonical now."
Itachi raised his eyebrows in suspicion.
"Hmm...I'll have to believe you.And what do we do with the loser?Can I kill him?Pretty please!" He said with puppy dog eyes.
"Noo.Don't kill him.Sorry,Sai ain't gonna work for ya.Why don't you tell her to fuck off?"
"Do you know what she will do to me?She already raped me..."
Itachi and Naruto both shouted:
"WTF?!HOLY CRAP!!!"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

WTF?!?!? HOLY CRAP!!!
SHE RAPED HIM?!?! OH MY GOD!!! WHAT THE HELL???


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> WTF?!?!? HOLY CRAP!!!
> SHE RAPED HIM?!?! OH MY GOD!!! WHAT THE HELL???



*the crazy bitch had halucinations after drinking too much sake and took it out on Sai...*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

O//.//O
wtf.... for once... poor sai...


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmm. Did I miss something? Who raped who?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

sakura raped.. sai.. O.o


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh, I see now.....


EWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AW POOR SAI!!! ICKKKKKK! SHE HAS INFECTED HIS-

-shuttup, Gailyn

BUT SHE RUINED HIM-

-I said shuttup!!! 

....fine.....


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm a bit stuck here,guys so i'll try to work out a chapter for tomorrow.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 12, 2008)

awww.... okay.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 12, 2008)

STAY STUCK! OH GOD!! I DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!! GOOD GOD! EW!! SOMEONE KILL THAT BITCH SAKURA!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> STAY STUCK! OH GOD!! I DON'T WANT TO KNOW!!! GOOD GOD! EW!! SOMEONE KILL THAT BITCH SAKURA!!



ahaha I got unstuck. you shall read the chapter. you know you want to.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Sai,are you absolutely sure she...raped you?" Asked Naruto.
"You can never forget such a hirrible experience.I can tell you."
"Ugh." Was Itachi's responce.
"I'm not sure I'm gonna like it but I'm listening."
"It was an ordinary evening.I was at home,drawing and she knocked on the door.When I opened she seamed...totally soaked with sake.Sakura said she only wanted to talk but when she came in she pinned me on the ground and then..."
"That's enough.I don't want to hear what else she did for you.Soo...what can we do to help?"
"I'm not sure you can.Anyway I'll go talk to her.Wish me luck." He disappeared with a sad face expression.
"Now that's something I have to forget." Said Itachi.
"I'm worried about him.And who knows what happened to Sakura.Haven't seen he in two years."
Itachi pouted. "Don't tell me you miss her."
"Jealous?"
"Shut up.Idiot."
"Don't be so cranky,sweetheart.I hate it when you do the pouty face."
"Pouty face?!"
"Yes,You wrinke your nose.It's cute...when it's not because of me."
"I don't want to listen."
"Oh,not again!You're behaving like a woman that isn't getting any."
Itachi growled loudly and punched him in the face.Naruto flew back and rolled on the ground.
"How's that for a lady?!" He shouted and disappeared.
"Dammit!" Naruto grunted as he stood up. "Now I have to apologise...and I'd better bring him a hift...Why did I say that?Now he's gonna be tense..."


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 13, 2008)

Haha! Itachi's a chica! lol, I loves it!! But... poor Naruto. Got punched in the face.... And poor Sai.... Sakura's ****** was on him.... Gross....


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> Haha! Itachi's a chica! lol, I loves it!! But... poor Naruto. Got punched in the face.... And poor Sai.... Sakura's ******** was on him.... Gross....



say that word. now. and Naruto was sooo asking for it.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> say that word. now. and Naruto was sooo asking for it.



OMG, someone should kill sakura. I don't like sai but i feel very sorry for him.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> OMG, someone should kill sakura. I don't like sai but i feel very sorry for him.



she shall die.somehow.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> she shall die.somehow.



In a very random accident with no chance for survival..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 13, 2008)

i know how she can die... put her in a room with oro for about ten minutes. -- she should kill herself...
unless she's THAT desperate...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

sakura is an official alcoholic...


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 13, 2008)

What word should I say?? Hmmmm...?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2008)

you should say...
HOLY FUCK?!?!?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll say it! HOLY FUCK!! and Claire she has no chance with Oro. He's with Kabuto,remember?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

o.o oro and .... kabuto..... eh... whatever suits the nerd and the gay albino..


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> o.o oro and .... kabuto..... eh... whatever suits the nerd and the gay albino..



happiness for all. you might wanna...get some medicine after seeing this pic


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

OH DEAR GOD!! OH GOD!! BLLLLLLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! OWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! MY EYES!!! MY- BBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! OWOWOWOWOWWW! BLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! X_X
inner: *kills self* x.x


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> OH DEAR GOD!! OH GOD!! BLLLLLLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! OWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! MY EYES!!! MY- BBBBBBBLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! OWOWOWOWOWWW! BLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! X_X
> inner: *kills self* x.x



whaaat! it's sexish...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

HE'S SIXTY YEARS OLD DOIN AND TWENTY YEAR OLD!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2008)

Morphia said:


> happiness for all. you might wanna...get some medicine after seeing this pic



I think i need to get my eyes checked now...................................


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh dear god... *nosebleed* that pic was freakin hawt.... Orochimaru's really hot when you get passed all of the evilness..... *dies of blood loss*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> Oh dear god... *nosebleed* that pic was freakin hawt.... Orochimaru's really hot when you get passed all of the evilness..... *dies of blood loss*



..................is there something wrong with you?????


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 14, 2008)

No. Probably. Yes, and counceling didn't fix it. *cries* But what the hell, who cares? Uh... Besides you Oro haters out there.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

:twtich he's SIXTY YEARS OLD!! IF HE WAS IN HIS TWENTIES I WOULDN'T CARE!! BUT HE'S FOURTY YEARS OLDER THAN KABUTO!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 14, 2008)

And so is one of my favorite author's husbands... Chris Irsherwood married his partner when he was sixty-something, and his husband was only eighteen at the time. 

And, whatever. It's just a fandom pairing.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2008)

calm the fuck down everyone!!! who the fuck cares how old is Oro?! eh?! did you FORGET HE'S NOT REAL?!

The chapter:

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Oh,crap if he doesn't like it I'm toast..." Naruto muttered as he walked in Itachi's room. "I got you a gift."
Itachi lifted his eyes. 'Let me guess a pink apron with flowers so I can cook my man without staining my dress."
"You're still cranky..."
"No kidding.Give it."
Naruto gave him a little box.In it where three bottles of nail polish,in different shades of purple,and a bottle of nail polish remover.
'Well...I was shirt of nail polish...didn't want to borrow yours as you get cranky when someone touches your stuff..."
Naruto smirked. "Is that your way of saying I accept your apology,honey?"
"Maybe,maybe not."
"Alright." Naruto turned and walked to the door.
"Where are you going?"
"To my room."
"Stay with me."
Naruto sneered with him. Why spould I?"
"Because I want you to."
"And we'll do what?"
"Come closer and you'll see..."
Itachi pulled him into a kiss.He took off Naruto's cloak and made him lie on the bed.

I believe that you know how this will develop and strangely I'm not in the mood to write makeout scenes.




I got a new hairdo today and I wanna show it off.Check it out.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

i thank you for not going on... thank god you're not in the mood...

I loves your haircut!!  pek i wish my parents would let me grow out my bangs so they go all the way down my face... it'd be nice...


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 15, 2008)

I likes your hair. Mine's kinda like that, only shorter and blonder. XP I'm dying it black soon..

Aww, no makeout scene? That sucks. /kicks dirt/


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

my hair is dyed black, but it's fading back to dirty.... blonde... *shudders* i don't like blonde... XP It's really long... down halfway of my back.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Actually, I'm dying it black and then putting neon pink highlights in it when school starts. The latter is my parent's idea. They think that putting the odd colors in before school will make a bad impression. Whatever.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

my parents won't let me have dyed hair during the school. *sad, angry*


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, you poor thing. I've been dying my hair since seventh grade (I'm in ninth now) and have been wanting it black for SO LONG. My parents just finally gave in. But they don't care if I have it during school.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> my hair is dyed black, but it's fading back to dirty.... blonde... *shudders* i don't like blonde... XP It's really long... down halfway of my back.



i'd love to see a picture of you


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

nnnnnooooooooo......... plus i don't the the technologyyyyyyyyyyyy..............
plus i don't have a working digital camearaaaaaaaaaaa..........
due to a moron throwing it against someone's HEADddddddddddddddddddd......... *glares at little brother*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> nnnnnooooooooo......... plus i don't the the technologyyyyyyyyyyyy..............
> plus i don't have a working digital camearaaaaaaaaaaa..........
> due to a moron throwing it against someone's HEADddddddddddddddddddd......... *glares at little brother*



if you have a camera phone and a bluetooth device your problems will be solved. my pics are from my phone.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

another problem, im dirt poor, no phone.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> another problem, im dirt poor, no phone.



oh,sorry to hear that. i should've kept my moth shut.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> another problem, im dirt poor, no phone.



i feel very sorry for you. i only get to have a cheap crap tracphone.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

at least you have a freakin phone.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 16, 2008)

Uhmmm /ducks/ I get my cell phone upgraded to a blackberry or a rzr in December for my birthday. No one hit me!! (I'm talkin' to you, Clara).


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> Uhmmm /ducks/ I get my cell phone upgraded to a blackberry or a rzr in December for my birthday. No one hit me!! (I'm talkin' to you, Clara).



don't mess with Clara 'cause you'll get hurt. by me.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

-_-
ass.... DAMN YOU PEOPLE WHO HAVE MONEY!! DAMN YOU ALL!! GO VISIT MY UNCLE IN HELL!!!
my uncle is de devil! :3 he's nice!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> ass.... DAMN YOU PEOPLE WHO HAVE MONEY!! DAMN YOU ALL!! GO VISIT MY UNCLE IN HELL!!!
> my uncle is de devil! :3 he's nice!



do I need an invitation?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

i dunno.... uncle is in a good mood cause i've been damning a lot of people lately... so he gives me ice cream... mine...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

if I dump people do I get ice cream?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

i dunno.... but just to be safe... *hands morphia ice cream*


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 17, 2008)

Uhmm... I just didn't want Clara to hit me. I think she hits hard.... I'm just guessing.... And I don't really have a lot of money... I just work my ass off at a fifty-hour-a-week job... Sometimes more than that too....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

ohh... you have a job... hmmm... unlucky and lucky...

i do hit hard.. so many fucking people at my school are pansies... i flick em, they go 'OW! THAT HURT!!' they flick me 'What the fuck was that? That was weak!'


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, so... Yeah. 

I slapped my cousin's ex-boyfriend because he's sexist and everyone on the bus was like 'Dude, I *heard* that.' Heh, it was a fun day for me..

Morphia, when's a new chapter gonna come out?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

you slapped a dude and people cheered you!? LUCKY!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 17, 2008)

Heh, yeah. They were highschoolers too. Which means I now have Seniors as friends. It did have his drawbacks slapping him though: I felt bad because he started crying (even though he'll never admit that) and his other contact fell out. He had already lost one earlier, and I was just like 'Did I really slap him that hard?' lol, whatever though. He had it coming to him.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

HA! HAHAA!! LOL!! HHAHAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, and of course don't forget that he was my cousin's boyfriend.  It's never okay to slap your cousin's boyfriend, even if they weren't dating at the time.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

still extremely funny....


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, I know... It was funny. =]


----------



## Morphine (Aug 18, 2008)

ah,sorry guys I'm updateless.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 18, 2008)

aww... and the chappys were getting good!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 18, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> aww... and the chappys were getting good!



"What's going on here,un?" Deidara muttered as he walked in Itachi's room.Naruto was sleeping but Itachi was wide awake gazing at him,mindly raping him.
"Schh...don't wake him." Itachi whispered.
"Did you do him?That's...great,un." Deidara said,lowering his voice.Unfortunately not low enough.Naruto opened his eyes and looked around.
"Holy shit!!!Dei?What the hell are you doing here?" He looked down himself. "Shit!I'm naked!"
Deidara laughed.
"You sure are.You had sex,un."
"I did?Eh?I was...drunk..." He snorted out and looked at Itachi,blamingly.
"What was I supposed to do?!Who made you drink it all?" Itachi shouted.
"YOU DID!!!" Naruto shouted even louder.
"You're telling me THAT YOU DON'T REMEMBER THE BEST THING THAT HAS EVER HAPPENED TO YOU?!" Shouted Itachi and jumped up.A second later he realized that he too was naked.
"Ahahaha!" laughed Deidara. "Get some cothes on,un!I'm getting outta here.I sence a fight coming on..."
"Best thing?If it were I would have remembered it.You know your brother wa..."
"MY BROTHER?!YOU SLEPT WITH SASUKE?!"
A large swet drop formed on Naruto's forhead.
"Did I forget to mention that?"
Itachi got his cape on and disappeared.
"No!No!!!Come back!Shit..."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 18, 2008)

wow... sweetness!!!!! ITACHI IS NAKED!!!!! AHHH!!!
inner: It's to early in the morning for this...
NO!! ITACHI IS NAKED!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> ass.... DAMN YOU PEOPLE WHO HAVE MONEY!! DAMN YOU ALL!! GO VISIT MY UNCLE IN HELL!!!
> my uncle is de devil! :3 he's nice!



guess wat. i got paid today lol. want some money???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

YES I WANT MONEY!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 18, 2008)

Dude, my employer hasn't paid me yet. -.-"

Nice chappy, Morphia. Funny. Too bad Naruto doesn't remember it... That prolly would've been the best night of his life.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

it would have been better between sasuke and itachi.... 
inner: AHH!! STOP IT!! STOP!!!! EVERYTHING YOU IMAGINE GETS TO ME!! AHH!! DAMMIT!! STOPPP!!!!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 18, 2008)

Eh, yeah, Clara is right, it would've been better with some form of cest in it.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

you people can never get enough cest. but it can't be here since Sause is DEAD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

well neehh!! kiss my ass!! bring him back.. like some sort of... evil twin!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> well neehh!! kiss my ass!! bring him back.. like some sort of... evil twin!!



evil twin Sasuke?! can Naruto fuck him? or Itachi....


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 19, 2008)

Why doesn't Orochimaru bring him back? =] Or you can just go with the evil twin, because, ya'know, alive Sasuke is better than dead Sasuke. Even if he's been reanimated.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> Why doesn't Orochimaru bring him back? =] Or you can just go with the evil twin, because, ya'know, alive Sasuke is better than dead Sasuke. Even if he's been reanimated.



alighty then. evil Sasuke HOT twin in the next chap. can I ask for a favour? can you think for a name for the twin? japanese and with S.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 19, 2008)

Morphia said:


> alighty then. evil Sasuke HOT twin in the next chap. can I ask for a favour? can you think for a name for the twin? japanese and with S.



........................this is getting random................


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 19, 2008)

Uhmm.... I had a whole bunch of Japanese names but now I'm drawing a blank. One minute please.

Shigeo: Meaning 'Luxuriant Man' I dunno, it sounds kinda coolio, and the meaning reminds me of Sasuke, so, there ya go.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

OI OI OI!!! I MEANT ITACHI YOU RETARDS!!! GOD DAMN!! WHAT MAKES YOU THINK I MEANT SASUKE??!! GOD DAMN!! IT'S LIKE YOU DON'T KNOW ME AT ALL!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 19, 2008)

lol, well, we like the idea of hot evil twin _Sasuke_ better.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> lol, well, we like the idea of hot evil twin _Sasuke_ better.



so do I. Clara you meant evil twin of Itachi?! one word : BOOORING


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2008)

Morphia said:


> so do I. Clara you meant evil twin of Itachi?! one word : BOOORING



same here....................


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah, agreed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

*growl* eviler..... itachi.... twin.. HOT!! NOW!! 
WAIT!!! i just.. got... a good... idea.... a GOOD itachi twin!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmm.... But Itachi already is pretty good... I still like the idea of Sasuke's twin. (Plus it took me a while to find that name -.-")


----------



## Morphine (Aug 21, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> Hmm.... But Itachi already is pretty good... I still like the idea of Sasuke's twin. (Plus it took me a while to find that name -.-")



hmm....why don't you work it out? decide who gets a twin good or evil and shit and then i write the chapter


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 21, 2008)

This should be very interesting...........


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 21, 2008)

Really, Morphia?? You're letting *me* choose??pek That's so coolio!!!

Okay, so Sasuke needs the evil twin... And his name will be Shigeo (If that's even how you spell it) And it will be grand!! 

Suck that Clara.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2008)

-_- hehhe.. ryuk... i have apple...
ryuk: GIMME APPLE!!!
only.. if you write a certain name in your death note... 
ryuk: OK OK!! WHAT NAME?!
*whisper*
ryuk: Mok! *apple in mouth, scribbles down name*
hehehe...

my idea, is like an itachi 'good boy'. You know, one that isn't so.... darkish as itachi. I know itachi isn't really 'evil', but he's considered in the evil family. So an itachi twin who has a much brighter side to things.
His name will be Kyosa.
MUAHAHA!! i don't know.. .but I wanted to... he will be hot and he will be hot and he WILL BE HOT!! 
I want an itachi twin!!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 21, 2008)

But Morphia gave me the choice.... And who did you killl????


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> But Morphia gave me the choice.... And who did you killl????



actually i wanted you *both* to work it out... anyways let's see what I can doez about it....

Naruto dressed and was wondering how the heck he was gonna make Itachi forgive him when the strangest of things happened.Suddenly in a bright flash a ninja appeared.Naruto almost fainted.
"Sasuke?!" He shrieked as the ninja looked just like Sasuke.
"Almost." He sneered. "Name's Shigeo and I'm Sasuke's twin."
"NO WAY!!!You look just like him."
"Ahah yeah right.He looked like me.He wanted to wear Gai and Lee's spandex.And I was like: what are you scrweing with me?!someone might thing you're me.then i'll die from shame.Soo he has my style."
Just then another thing,even freakier happened.Another ninja appeared who looked just like Itachi.The difference was his clothes.He was weaing a light yellow ninja suit and a black headband.He smiled at Naruto.
"Kyosa?!" Shigeo shouted. "What the HELL are you doing here?!"
"Cheer up,Shigeo.For once let down the evil side."
"And to be a punk like you?!Never."
Kyosa grinned widely. "Say...what's wrong with blondie?!He fainted..."
"Naruto!!!Dammit!Kyosa...get him up..."


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 22, 2008)

Hahaha!!! I loves it!!! Great chappy, Morphia. :3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes.........great chap.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 23, 2008)

when Naruto finally came to his sences Shigeo was in one corner,pouting and grunting.Kyosa was smiling brightly. Why the heck isn't Itachi like his twin?!And does he have MS?,Naruto thought.
"Yes.I Have MS.I don't look like the guy who'd kill his best friend...but I did.And the for no good reason I turned out to be a good guy." Kyosa said.
"Hey,Naruto...you know I would have came to you earlier if Sasuke hadn't told me that if I ever get near you he'd beat me into a pulp...not that I was afraid...but he gets pretty evil when someone touches his stuff." Said Shigeo.
"I'm not anyone's toy." Naruto snorted out.
"You are.Itachi's toy now.But you can be my toy any day." Shigeo snickered.
"Or mine." Kyosa smirked.
"I'm an Uchiha magnet!" Naruto said,giggling.Just then Itachi came back.
"THE HELL?!Shigeo?!Kyosa?!WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE?!"
"Ah,cheer up,Mr.Grumpy." Kyosa said.
"Whatever.I'm here for the blondie."
"I really don't think soo..." Itachi muttered.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooooooooo...........................want to see more..............Lol


----------



## Morphine (Aug 23, 2008)

so do I...i has to think of moar...that would be hard...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

Same here. I'm stuck in the middle of my chapter for my fic and I can't think of anything.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

:rofl
NARUTO FAINTED! HAHAA!!!! KYOSA IS SO COOL!! HAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! SHIGEO WAS LIKE!!!! EMO CORNER!!! HAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> :rofl
> NARUTO FAINTED! HAHAA!!!! KYOSA IS SO COOL!! HAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! SHIGEO WAS LIKE!!!! EMO CORNER!!! HAHAHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!



Your so easily amused.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

hey, it's funny.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey, it's funny.



what ever you say clara.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooooh.... Morphia, can all of them have sex together?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 24, 2008)

sukker monkeez said:


> Ooooh.... Morphia, can all of them have sex together?



O.o your mind is as twisted as mine  glad ya like it,Clara!!!

"Hey,hey don't go all obsessed." Said Naruto to Itachi.
"I don't care who you slept with.You are MINE." Said Itachi.
"Nuh-uh!He loved Sasuke and since I look just like him,and am cooler I get Naruto." Shigeo muttered.
"Don't think so.He's into Itachi now.Since I'm a better version of him I GET NARUTO." Kyosa said,grinning.
"Will all three of you shut the fuck up?!Aren't I he one who should decide?!" Naruto asked,snickering.
The three Uchihas pouted and looked at him,waiting for a decision.
"What?!Now?!I can't...like decide nooow."
"Why not?!" Shigeo shriecked.
"For starters there is too many of you!!!I thought there were two now you are four...I got a headache..."
"I'll make you feel better..." Shigeo smirked and winked at him.
"Get your filthy hands off of him!" Shouted Kyosa.
"Get out of here both of you!Shigeo...only I get to grope Naruto."
"No fair!!!" Shigeo squealed.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

oh god... clara has a sick mind from what morph jsut said... i am officially a bit scared of her sickness.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh god... clara has a sick mind from what morph jsut said... i am officially a bit scared of her sickness.



your not the only one


----------



## Morphine (Aug 25, 2008)

I was talking about sukker monkeez's mind!!! hello?! I quoted her!! and added that I'm glad Clara likes it.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah!!! Clara would never say what I say half of the time!!!! Never!!!..... Nice chapter. Got a bit confusing with all of the new names, but otherwise very good.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 25, 2008)

CEST!!! YEAH!!!! WWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, so I'll copy her there: CEST!!! YEAH!!!! WWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> CEST!!! YEAH!!!! WWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!





sukker monkeez said:


> Okay, so I'll copy her there: CEST!!! YEAH!!!! WWWWOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!



..............................do I EVEN want to know??


----------



## Morphine (Aug 26, 2008)

I hadn't given you any cest...yet and it will take me some tme. I have an idea now but it's way too sick.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahhhhh!!! No!!! Sick is good, Morphia!!! Come Down With The Sicknesss!!!!! [Ooh Wa Ah Ah Ah!!!! Jk, Footy loves that song.]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 26, 2008)

just stype the damn cest... just as long no 'out of the clan' peeps are there, i don't give a damn.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

*smirk*


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Naruto,can you go out for a bit?" Shigeo asked.
"What's with the sudden twist?!" Yelled Naruto.
"Just for a bit..."
"Ah,alright...." Naruto went out and slammed the door. 
"Itachi..." Shigeo called,his eyes sparkling lustily. "You know what I'm gonna do?!"
"I'm not sure I want to." Said Itachi and took a few steps back.
"I'm gonna rape you."
Kyosa giggled when he saw Itachi open his eyes widely. "What?!I'm not gonna let you do that."
"The funny thing is that I'm not asking you.It's NOT up to you.I'm gonna do it.And when I'm all hard I'm gonna have some real fun with Naruto.You're the warm up.Get your clothes off."
"WHAT DO YOU MEAN IT'S NOT UP TO ME?!" Itachi shouted.
"I know that when you go out you drink some sake.There was a sleeping pill in it.Now you go to sleep,I get Kyosa outta here and fuck you.Then I get Naruto.oooh,I can't wait..."




 the ACTual  thing in the next chapter


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2008)

...................................Itachi getting threatened??? Now that is the best damn thing to do.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ...................................Itachi getting threatened??? Now that is the best damn thing to do.



you're not being sarcastic....are you?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2008)

No. not being sarcastic


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> No. not being sarcastic



hehe...good then!    oh,wait make it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 27, 2008)

Morphia said:


> hehe...good then!    oh,wait make it



.......................


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 27, 2008)

Hahaha! Next chappy??? :3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe soon.This scene takes more time than I thought.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 28, 2008)

inner: WHAT???????????

inner: YOU ARE ALL SICK!! SICK I TELL YOU!!!!
*kills inner* world's better off without her...


----------



## sukker monkeez (Aug 28, 2008)

No, I like your inner. She's like me.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Before Itachi could disagree he fell on the floor.
"I've always wanted to do that...." Shigeo mummbled and started taking off Itachi's clothes.He took a few minutes to watch Itachi's muscles and curves,biting his lips lustily. "I'm soo gonna have you." When he took all of his clothes of he almost finished before even starting. "Ooh....now I know why Sasuke was all over you..." He smirked and entered him:first going slower then faster... Half an hour later he hadn't came yet and Itachi was slowly coming to his senses.He rolled his eyes and noticed that he himself was going hard from all the moaning Shigeo did.Itachi moaned too and closed his eyes,letting the pleasure fill his every cell. "God dammit,Shigeo...Ahh..."




I expect a mega nosebleed for that one


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 29, 2008)

0.o..............................need a kleenix............................holy crap..............


----------



## Morphine (Aug 29, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> 0.o..............................need a kleenix............................holy crap..............



you need a what?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

Morphia said:


> you need a what?



Something to wipe my nose with. What else could I talk about? That scene almost gave me a nose bleed.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Something to wipe my nose with. What else could I talk about? That scene almost gave me a nose bleed.



O.o really?! you... don't like cest... do you?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting impatient from all the waiting and intrigued by the moaning Naruto stormed in the room.
"Holy crap!!!Is this what I had to go out for?!" He asked,roaring.
Shigeo smirked. "He's the warm up,blonide...Plus he came..." Shigeo traced the ooze flowing from Itachi's cock. "Hot..." Itachi lifted his eyes to Naruto.
"I'm telling you,honey...I'm too tired now...I'm gonna go...for a walk...and you finish..."
A blush spead around Naruto's cheeks. "You really don't mind?"
"If you feel what I felt I won't dare to stop you."
So that left the already naked Shigeo,Naruto couldn't stop staring,and the embarassed and in the same time arowsed Naruto for some fun.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

Morphia said:


> O.o really?! you... don't like cest... do you?!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



not alot....................but i enjoy make out scenes...........yea i know, i'm weird that way............


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> not alot....................but i enjoy make out scenes...........yea i know, i'm weird that way............



you like the chap?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 30, 2008)

Morphia said:


> you like the chap?



Yes..........yes I do.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Yes..........yes I do.



 yah!!! I'm good


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 30, 2008)

ga: ......... O.O the uchihas.... have such... a weird... secret...
|3
ga: O.O don't you dare...
|3 please???
ga: NO!! IM NOT BI LIKE THEM!!
-_- well fine.. no cowboy..
ga: Damn you...
^^


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ga: ......... O.O the uchihas.... have such... a weird... secret...
> |3
> ga: O.O don't you dare...
> |3 please???
> ...



0.o.........................thats a whole new weird level for me............


----------



## Morphine (Aug 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ga: ......... O.O the uchihas.... have such... a weird... secret...
> |3
> ga: O.O don't you dare...
> |3 please???
> ...



what are you talking about?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 31, 2008)

nothing...
ga: *on ground, holding ice on butt* owwww.....
^^
ga: You're too rough...
^.~
ga: .... it was funner..


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> nothing...
> ga: *on ground, holding ice on butt* owwww.....
> ^^
> ga: You're too rough...
> ...



0.o.................i think i'm going to be sick........................


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

O.o clara... KEEP THE BEDROOM CRAP TO YOURSELF!! GOD DAMN!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 1, 2008)

I CAN DO WHAT I WANT!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> I CAN DO WHAT I WANT!!!!



CALM THE FUCK DOWN!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> I CAN DO WHAT I WANT!!!!



You cannot!!! Since I think I'm older than you, you better stop it or else!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 2, 2008)

it doesn't matter if you're older than me or not... i can kill you...

@morphia: AGAIN!! I'LL DO WHAT I WANT!!!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> it doesn't matter if you're older than me or not... i can kill you...
> 
> @morphia: AGAIN!! I'LL DO WHAT I WANT!!!



I'm so sick of those raged up comments! Calm down.

Naruto was standing in the middle of the room,blushing really hard when they heard some rumbling in the corridor.They went out and the sight was very unusual.Sasori was running after Kisame.A bit later they saw Deidara running at a breakneck speed after them.
"Deidara!Stop!" Naruto shouted before the other blonde passed the door.He stopped to catch his breath and after gasping,asked:
"What is it,Naruto?"
"Why are you running after Sasori-same and Kisame?And why is Sasori-sama chasing him?"
"Kisame was snooping around my room,looking for clay.Senpai saw him...and you know how jealous he is."
"What did he need the clay for?" Naruto asked,scratching his head.
"Er...he's making Itachi a little clay figure of him."
"HE'S WHAT?!HE'D BETTER NOT TOUCH MY BOYFRIEND!!!" Naruto shouted on top of his lungs and ran after them.Deidara giggled,smiled to the confused Shigeo and continued running.Naruto caught up with the others in the hall.He confronted Kisame:
"What the hell do you think you're doing?!What's the shit with you making Snuggles a statue?!"
"Who?" Kisame asked in a confused tone.
"Itachi!!!Who else are you making a statue to?!"
Itachi just came back from his walk when he heard Naruto shouting. "What's going on here?!" He asked as he went in th hall.He noticed that Sasori was about to jump on Kisame. "The hell!?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 3, 2008)

O.O Oh please... don't tell me this is going where i think this is going..
inner: Where do you think this is going?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ol' Woody decides to take a ride on blue balls...


----------



## Morphine (Sep 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> O.O Oh please... don't tell me this is going where i think this is going..
> inner: Where do you think this is going?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



O.O did you say what I think you say?!
Sachiko: I think she said that Itachi will fuck Kisame... or am I mistaken?
O.O


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 5, 2008)

itachi isn't made of wood. and he didn't leap onto kisame...
inner: AHH!! AHH!! MENAL IMAGE!! MENTAL IMAGE!! OH GOD!! MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> itachi isn't made of wood. and he didn't leap onto kisame...
> inner: AHH!! AHH!! MENAL IMAGE!! MENTAL IMAGE!! OH GOD!! MY EYES!!!!!



Then what the hell did you mean?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice chappy.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 6, 2008)

oh my god you guys are slow...
sasori leaps on top of kisame, who is BLUE, and sasori is made of WOOD because he's a PUPPET.
DO YOU GET IT?!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh my god you guys are slow...
> sasori leaps on top of kisame, who is BLUE, and sasori is made of WOOD because he's a PUPPET.
> DO YOU GET IT?!



O.O nice thinking! I would have NEVER thought of that.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

IT'S YOUR FF!! AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN GET IT?!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> IT'S YOUR FF!! AND YOU DIDN'T EVEN GET IT?!



I don't have to understand everything you say.

Naruto turned to Itachi with a puppy dog face. "Snuggles,I got very very angwy..." He spoke as a little child.That of course made Itachi soften a bit.He went to Naruto and hugged him.The fact that he was taller than the blonde allowed him to stroke his hair just like a little child's. "It's okay,Shnukums.Tell me what's the matter."
Naruto lifted his eyes,who had started to fill with pearly white tears. "Dei-kun said that Kisame is making you a statue...and you know how jealous I get..."
"That's all noncense.He has no romantic feelings towards me."
Sasori noticed that Kisame's face was turning from blue to red. "I really disagree."
"Huh?" Itachi and Naruto turned to Kisame who was trying to hide his blush.Naruto's attitude changed for a second.
"Oh,that's it!!!" He escaped Itachi's grip and jumped on Kisame. "I'm having fish for dinner!!!" He shouted loudly.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

.............thats it, Clara is officially nuts...........


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> .............thats it, Clara is officially nuts...........



that is well known. how about the chappie?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

WOOO!! GIVE ME SOME FISH!! I never had shark before, I wonder what it tastes like!! ;P
inner: You sick machoastic bitch...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

Morphia said:


> that is well known. how about the chappie?



Chappie was good. I liked it.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> WOOO!! GIVE ME SOME FISH!! I never had shark before, I wonder what it tastes like!! ;P
> inner: You sick machoastic bitch...



no Kisame for you...



Sasuke Luver said:


> Chappie was good. I liked it.



;P so nice to hear that.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 7, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> WOOO!! GIVE ME SOME FISH!! I never had shark before, I wonder what it tastes like!! ;P
> inner: You sick machoastic bitch...



...............where's my rifle...............this is going to get bloody.........


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ...............where's my *rifle*...............this is going to get bloody.........



who are ya shooting?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 7, 2008)

probably me... i'm already like half dead so it wouldn't work at all.
inner: Believe me I've tried.
Like over sixty times now... -_-


----------



## Morphine (Sep 8, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> probably me... i'm already like half dead so it wouldn't work at all.
> inner: Believe me I've tried.
> Like over sixty times now... -_-



well... I won't shoot you... for now


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 8, 2008)

Morphia said:


> who are ya shooting?!



.............CLARA............



claraofthesand said:


> probably me... i'm already like half dead so it wouldn't work at all.
> inner: Believe me I've tried.
> Like over sixty times now... -_-



Let me hav a shot at it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 8, 2008)

-_-
alucard: I can kill you easily... kukuku..
you look at me again like that I'll pump your decaying heart full of silver that was blessed by that catholic you hate so much.
alu: You wouldn't dare...
*holds up silver gun*
alu: O.O It... has.. his.. SIGNATURE?!
I said I was gonna shoot ya.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 9, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> alucard: I can kill you easily... kukuku..
> you look at me again like that I'll pump your decaying heart full of silver that was blessed by that catholic you hate so much.
> alu: You wouldn't dare...
> ...



-__- Ur gonna get it clara. Sometime when u least expect it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 9, 2008)

that's when I got twenty seven of the bullets in me.
inner: .... asshole...
fact proven. ^


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello?!Quit spamming dammit!!!

Itachi caught Naruto by the colar and pulled him back. "Calm down dammit!!!" He snarled loudly and gave him the blaiming look.Naruto looked down and started mumbling. "I don't get it...why won't you let me.."
"Why?!Well for starters Kisame is my ex... er....ex-partner..."
Naruto looked up to him. "Ex what?!Did you and him..?!"
Itachi started coughing loudly and turned away.It was Naruto's turn to catch him by the colar. "So?!Is he you ex boyfriend or not?!"
Sasori and Deidara were laughing but suddenly stopped when Shigeo went it.
"That's it,Itachi!!" He shouted. "When will you stop with the crap?!We all know you and Kisame were serious before Naruto came."
Naruto's eyes widened. "Dammit!"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 10, 2008)

..................This is a perfect oppertunity for a major bitch fight............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 10, 2008)

SOAP OPERA!!!!! oh wait... that's... 
inner: Should I say it?
no... me?
inner: hmm.. oh! I got it!
same here!
inner&me: [size=+3]CORNY[/size]


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> SOAP OPERA!!!!! oh wait... that's...
> inner: Should I say it?
> no... me?
> inner: hmm.. oh! I got it!
> ...



fuck you,Clara  I don't care. It's golden shit.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Sep 11, 2008)

I like your new chappy. Even though I think I've missed something. Since school's started I haven't really been on. So, eh, anyways! Great chapter! Maybe I'll be able to read some more in the next couple weeks. =]


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm sorry, but that's just me morph, something that's clichey and really weird that i've seen in a lovey dovey story, then i find it quite corny. |3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't agree with Clara. I don't think its corny. It was a nice chap morphia. ^^


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i'm sorry, but that's just me morph, something that's clichey and really weird that i've seen in a lovey dovey story, then i find it quite corny. |3



Hn. I likes it.



Sasuke Luver said:


> I really don't agree with Clara. I don't think its corny. It was a nice chap morphia. ^^



I love ya, Sasuke Luver! Your comments make me feel fuzzy inside.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

> I love ya, Sasuke Luver! Your comments make me feel fuzzy inside.



......all of them or just that one????


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> ......all of them or just that one????



all of 'em. does that matter?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 13, 2008)

Morphia said:


> all of 'em. does that matter?



no. lookie what i found.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 13, 2008)

-_- *looks at sasuke pic* -_-
sa: ........ *glare*
.............. *pokes sasukes eyes*
sa: AH!! GOD DAMMIT!! WHAT DID I DO?! SON OF A BITCH!! OWW!!
you know what you did...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_- *looks at sasuke pic* -_-
> sa: ........ *glare*
> .............. *pokes sasukes eyes*
> sa: AH!! GOD DAMMIT!! WHAT DID I DO?! SON OF A BITCH!! OWW!!
> you know what you did...



u know u like it clara.............


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 14, 2008)

ohhh..... sasuke luver has clara in a corner!! Hahahahaaaahaa!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 15, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ohhh..... sasuke luver has clara in a corner!! Hahahahaaaahaa!!!



it'd be more fun if she was online.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 15, 2008)

be even funnier..
inner: and more painful you dumbasses..
WELL ITD BE WORTH IT!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Sep 16, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> be even funnier..
> inner: and more painful you dumbasses..
> WELL ITD BE WORTH IT!!



Very well worth my time.


----------



## sukker monkeez (Oct 30, 2008)

Morph, are you gonna keep writing?


----------



## Morphine (May 9, 2009)

Fucking anime ban!!! Let's see how this should end. There is a major bitch fight. Naruto and Itachi (after some serious beating up) make up.
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 9, 2009)

Yes!!! the bitch fight shall come true!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

I, myself, am a bitch SL
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 10, 2009)

Morphine said:


> I, myself, am a bitch SL
> ​



I forgot to type in 'fight'.........its the caffine again......its supposed to be 'bitch fight'


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2009)

SL... you have problems with caffine... you really do.
inner: You need to quit man...
Yeah.. We're here for you. You have to break the chain!!
inner: You're getting addicted!!
BREAK THE CHAIN!!!
inner: ... this is not and intervention...


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2009)

I am a bitch. 
​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2009)

Fine Morph, you're a bitch. I don't care.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 14, 2009)

mmm. naruita. sexy


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 14, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> SL... you have problems with caffine... you really do.
> inner: You need to quit man...
> Yeah.. We're here for you. You have to break the chain!!
> inner: You're getting addicted!!
> ...



sure..........when pigs fly!! my caffine! no one can take it from me!!!


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

You are both insane.
​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2009)

Thank you!
inner: ... that's an insult..
.... Oh... right... I'll just go and sit over here...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 17, 2009)

Morphine said:


> You are both insane.
> ​



thank you. i luv it wen ppl say that to me.



Miss Fortune said:


> Thank you!
> inner: ... that's an insult..
> .... Oh... right... I'll just go and sit over here...



coward......lol


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

SL, wanna see a sexy Sasuke set I have?
​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 17, 2009)

I am no coward!! Watch!!
Hey Sasori...
sas: What?
.... AHH!! *steals hands, runs away*
sas: GOD DAMMIT GET BACK HERE!!!

Morph... there is no sasu set... just some elf lady with really revealing clothes.


----------



## Morphine (May 18, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> I am no coward!! Watch!!
> Hey Sasori...
> sas: What?
> .... AHH!! *steals hands, runs away*
> ...



I'm not showing it yet!  I asked if she wanted to see. I would show it if she said yes. Idiot 
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 18, 2009)

Morphine said:


> SL, wanna see a *sexy Sasuke* set I have?
> ​



 yes.......


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2009)

.... ME NO IDIOT!!!!!! 

Why  would you ask her? You know she does... ^


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2009)

​


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 19, 2009)

zats a good pose....
inner*expecting Sasuke in orgas-*
NO!! DO NOT IMAGINE THAT!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 19, 2009)

pek...........i want it...........


----------



## Morphine (May 22, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> pek...........i want it...........



Tinypic banned my account!  And lol, no you can't have it. It's the SMEXY Sauce. Just like in yer sig. 
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 24, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Tinypic banned my account!  And lol, no you can't have it. It's the SMEXY Sauce. Just like in yer sig.
> ​



...............gimme........i want it.. no fair........


----------



## Morphine (May 24, 2009)

What are you blabbering about? This set was made for me by *colours*. You find some sexish Sauce and request a set made.
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 24, 2009)

Morphine said:


> What are you blabbering about? This set was made for me by *colours*. You find some sexish Sauce and request a set made.
> ​



.................damn it........lol. i had to go to a family reunion yesterday......and i crashed my cousin jacob's new silver ford mustang in a watery ditch, 10 miles in the country. it was fun. ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2009)

Why were you driving again?


----------



## Niji Ai (May 24, 2009)

Hot. Period.

ItaNaru.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

Sasuke Luver said:


> .................damn it........lol. i had to go to a family reunion yesterday......and i crashed my cousin jacob's new silver ford mustang in a watery ditch, 10 miles in the country. it was fun. ^^



WOW! Wish I could have that amount of fun.



Animefreak9929 said:


> Hot. Period.
> 
> ItaNaru.



Glad you like it.
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> WOW! Wish I could have that amount of fun.
> ​



thats what happens when people tick me off. I steal their car and damage it. lol


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2009)

sidenote: never annoy Sl with your car close.
​


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 25, 2009)

Morphine said:


> sidenote: never annoy Sl with your car close.
> ​



not unless you want to lose anything that made your car "precious" like the wax job, new tires, the stereo, bumper, paint job, etc.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2009)

Or the car engine and the car itself.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 26, 2009)

yup. i destroy it.


----------

